# getting into diving



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to get into diving when it warms up does anybody have any advice on getting started?


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Awesome!*

There is only one way to get into diving. Go to a good local dive shop and get enrolled in a open water certification class. There under the guidance of a certified instructor you will learn about the Scuba unit and how to use it and the skills you need to know to dive Safely.Then start slow and build upon that foundation. Give MBT Divers a call and they will be glad to talk with you and get you started in the RIGHT direction. You can also meet fellow divers there and talk with them as well. Enjoy Diving!!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

do you have to buy all your own gear to take the class? me and my girlfriend were wanting to get our dive certs so we could have another activity that would involve our sailboat


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> do you have to buy all your own gear to take the class? me and my girlfriend were wanting to get our dive certs so we could have another activity that would involve our sailboat


 There is some gear you will be required to purchase for taking the open water class: mask, fins, snorkel, and booties, all of which need to be DIVE quality. Dive quality means the little kits you see at places like Wal-Mart are not good for Scuba Diving. They are meant for light duty snorkeling. When you put scuba gear on it creates some drag in the water and those kits do not provide the needed power to push you through the water with comfort and ease. You will over work yourself with them and that leads to being tired and uncomfortable. Speak with the dive shop's staff about a student discount on gear when you enroll in their Open Water Certification class. The rest of the gear for completing the class is provided to you by the dive shop while in class. After you complete the class you can rent scuba gear till you purchase your own. Your instuctor can help you in deciding what type of gear to look for. Hope this helps!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely thanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MBT divers is for sure our first stop. You don't have to wait for warm weather .....pool session is heated....and winter classes are held at the springs....year around 70 degree water. If you can get the classes out of the way before spring you can be ready to get into some gulf diving when the water warms up......and you will have the whole summer to dive!
We have some great reefs and wrecks here..... I have some video of our local dive sites at www.firefishvideo.com .:thumbsup:
Good luck and don't put it off any longer....you won't be sorry.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol thanx for the encouragement, i gotta get tires on the truck and some outboard work done but its definitely high on the list


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Dive pros on 98 can take care of your needs


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks all great info


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

adding a question, i went to talk to mbt divers and was told that to take the class i need to have my own fins, mask, and snorkel, i was wondering tho, i understand why i cant use walmart fins for scuba but is there anything that is inherently special about the mask and snorkel that i have that is so much better about their products? im having a hard time justifying the price of their snorkels, the masks i can kindof see a reason because they've got double seals and i can get drop in lenses close to my glasses perscription but i would definitely like some input on other factors before i spend a ton of cash


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

The snorkel comes in very handy when you are doing a surface swim so as not to use up your bottled air. I have used less expensive snorkels, but the newer ones that shut out most of the water are much easier to clear.

As far as fins, they are your "motor" when you are diving. Do you want a 5 hp motor or a 300 four stroke to propel you. Personally, when the current is strong the better fins are worth every cent. I personally use Oceanic V-12's which is a mid-range fin. Fins last a long time so you won't be making this purchase again for a while. Just something to think about and my two cents worth.:whistling:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The mask is your window to the world down there. As you said as well prescription lenses can be added. You don't need a high dollar snorkel. I use one, but if I had just used a cheaper version, it would be what I was accustomed to.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove for a full year when I got started using a walmart mask. It did it's job for the year. The silicone is very cheap on those masks and they will leak like crazy after some use. The better masks use a much better silicone that is more flexible and does not warp etc... I have been on my "nicer" mask now for 4 years.

So if you want to get a walmart mask and snorkle, it will do the job to get certified and then a little longer. You do not have to get the most expensive fins out there, but do not get the cheapest fins. The fins are the part that will either make you work hard or easy underwater. All fins are not created equal.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks guys, that was my suspicion on the fins vs mask and snorkel importance, ill probably be dumping some good money on fins and sticking with cheap masks and snorkels in the beginning, any tips / pros and cons on fins, like brands and designs?


----------



## skubacat (Jan 5, 2012)

You can always buy used gear until you know for sure that you are going to enjoy diving. Watch the "for sale" board here and also craigslist. You may be able to get a good deal right after christmas as many divers may have new gear on their santa list and need to sell their old stuff.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> thanks guys, that was my suspicion on the fins vs mask and snorkel importance, ill probably be dumping some good money on fins and sticking with cheap masks and snorkels in the beginning, any tips / pros and cons on fins, like brands and designs?


 With regards to the fins: Unless you are in great shape I would avoid the Rocket fins- the ones like rescue swimmers and tech divers use..They work well in NO-Current conditions like the springs but in current you will work yourself to death and/or get cramps in your legs, this is not true for all but is a good rule of thumb for most...Split fins are great and provide alot of thrust with less effort and are what alot of divers who dive alot use...A good regular style mono fin will work as well to and you will just learn the best way to kick with it...As far a brands go that is open to opinion...Everybody likes what they like and can give you reasons for each...Choose a product your dive shop carries for good service and repair and that goes for all equipment...You get what you pay for....If you go the used quipment route get all the info and contact the dive shop first to find out if there is service parts available then ask the seller if you can have it checked out by the dive shop first then go from there...MBT will help you anyway they can for sure...Lastly remember as you get more comfortable in the water and your skills get better you can make your equipment perform to it's full potential regardless....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with Shane on the fins. I use jetfins. If you can swim all day like it is nothing, jetfins by scubapro or bat fins (or wing) by Hollis are awesome. However, they will wear you out if you aren't accustomed to them. Anyone who tries atomics split fins says they are the best, but you will choke on your wheaties when you see the price.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive heard and seen that about the atomic split model, any preference on open or closed heel systems?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> ive heard and seen that about the atomic split model, any preference on open or closed heel systems?


Closed heel is for free diving or snorkel. For scuba diving, the open heel fin type is used.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Closed heel is for free diving or snorkel. For scuba diving, the open heel fin type is used.


thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

If I had it to do all over again, this is what I would do:

Before I got certified I would not buy any equipment. I would borrow gear until I decided whether I wanted to commit to the sport or not. If you put your foot down, most dive shops will loan or rent you gear during your training. I would say to anyone trying to sell me gear before my 1st course, "I am not ready to commit to buying gear until I am sure I will enjoy diving." If a shop will not loan you gear, go to another shop or borrow someone else’s gear.

After I completed my open water certification, then I would talk to a lot of people and test drive different equipment. Renting gear is one way to try different setups. Dive gear is expensive, so it is best to try before you buy. I made the mistake of buying the exact gear my instructor had. I figured, "This guy is an experienced diver, he must have picked his gear with good reason." Unfortunately for me, many dive shops outfit their instructors in high-end gear hoping that students will do exactly what I did, spend too much $$$ before they know enough to make an informed purchasing decision.

Once you decide to commit to diving, you should think long and hard about whether you should rent or buy regulators, dive computers, BC and so on. Since we are talking about life support equipment, the decision is a personal one. Keep in mind how often you are likely to dive each year and identify any safety concerns that you have relative to renting vs. owning.

Test drive lots of dive shops and sales people. Ask about high-end gear and see what their responses are. At some point the good sales folks will ask you, "What kind of diving do you do?" When you tell them you are just starting out, the good ones will steer you towards solid, mid-priced equipment that will last.

If you decide to buy dive gear, you need to come to grips with one important fact. Diving is an expensive sport (relative to most others). Think about it. You are enjoying your sport in a remote, corrosive environment where you need to wear life support equipment in order to survive. Diving is pretty much the definition of an "extreme sport." Dive gear also needs to be maintained, gets lost, stolen, becomes obsolete and so on. Be prepared to spend enough money to stay safe and enjoy the sport.

For most of us it is worth the time and effort. You will see things that your friends can only dream of.

My most important tip is this:
_Don’t take advice from crusty old turds like me!_ 
I am sure whatever you decide will work out fine.​


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't skimp on the mask. You will be miserable....it most likely won't fit and will leak and fog + some of them may not have tempered glass....and could spinter on you when you dive.
I own an atomic mask....$90 and atomic split fins...$200 ....bought them nearly 10 years ago...probably have a couple thousand dives on them and you would never know it to look at them. I'll probably get a few more years out of each of them before I decide to replace them. 
I have enjoyed the best, most comfortable diving experience on every dive.....so who got the best deal....the guy who bought the cheap gear 3 times and hated it on every dive....or me?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

do yourself a HUGE favor and listen to what Whackum said. DON'T...repeat DON'T buy ANYTHING (cheap, expenisve, "the best") without BORROWING, and TESTING SEVERAL mask types, fin types, snorkle types. To each his own so one persons advise may or may not apply to you. I'm presuming, if tires come before diving, money is tight...DON'T waste ANY of it! you could even borrow some gear here I'll bet! (for testing and classes)

I use a mask I bought off of Ebay of $10. and it's the same mask that Seals/Special Forces had used for years. It works perfectly and I've never had a moments worry with it (liked it so much I bought 2 more from the guy) you don't have to buy any gear from the shop that certifies you but they certainly all offer incentives to do so, just make sure it's truly a cost effective incentive. For instance, if a mask costs 75$ and they offer you 50% off for buying it for the class you might think WOW only 37.50 but that's 27.50 MORE than I paid for a great mask on ebay. not to mention, until you've dove for several dives you won't fully understand the benifits/drawbacks of various equipment type. One persons "best" mask, may be another persons "junk". Only you can decide what works well on your face type and with your leg/kick type. Save the money, borrow what you can until you're CERTAIN you know what you like then SHOP, by all means SHOP around for your best deal. for new gear I like leisurepro.com


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Billybob+ said:


> do yourself a HUGE favor and listen to what Whackum said. DON\'T...repeat DON\'T buy ANYTHING (cheap, expenisve, \"the best\") without BORROWING, and TESTING SEVERAL mask types, fin types, snorkle types. To each his own so one persons advise may or may not apply to you. I\'m presuming, if tires come before diving, money is tight...DON\'T waste ANY of it! you could even borrow some gear here I\'ll bet! (for testing and classes)
> 
> I use a mask I bought off of Ebay of $10. and it\'s the same mask that Seals/Special Forces had used for years. It works perfectly and I\'ve never had a moments worry with it (liked it so much I bought 2 more from the guy) you don\'t have to buy any gear from the shop that certifies you but they certainly all offer incentives to do so, just make sure it\'s truly a cost effective incentive. For instance, if a mask costs 75$ and they offer you 50% off for buying it for the class you might think WOW only 37.50 but that\'s 27.50 MORE than I paid for a great mask on ebay. not to mention, until you\'ve dove for several dives you won\'t fully understand the benifits/drawbacks of various equipment type. One persons \"best\" mask, may be another persons \"junk\". Only you can decide what works well on your face type and with your leg/kick type. Save the money, borrow what you can until you\'re CERTAIN you know what you like then SHOP, by all means SHOP around for your best deal. for new gear I like leisurepro.com


You\'re just a grumpy old guy that doesn\'t have a clue. On a different note, when we going to kill some fish. I apparently need to stick to shooting fish with a stick underwater. Because i suck at shooting sticks at deer above water.

To the beginners, listen to the advice to borrow gear if it\'s an option for you. Whackum and billybob know a thing or two. It was not really an option for me to borrow the basics since i didn\'t know anyone that had gear at the time. And my taste for what gear i need and want has changed since my cert class for sure.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Telium

I'm ready to go as early as Saturday. our "friend" has been under the weather NOT under the water. He might be up to a trip by Saturday.
Let me know, I've got some more AJ's coralled up plus there are plenty of shovelnose out there to be had.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> Anyone who tries atomics split fins says they are the best, but you will choke on your wheaties when you see the price.


:thumbup: but worth every Penny!!!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Borrowing gear is a great way to go to figure out what will work best for you. There is a lot of options and fluff on some gear that you might or might not need or want. If you see yourself going through more advanced courses after your open water cert. the type of gear you will need might be different depending on the route you decide to take. Gears not cheap, plan ahead and think your purchases through.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Not only does Dive Pros offer the most comprehensive and fun openwater course around, with six openwater dives included, but you can test dive any equipment you want in the on site heated pool.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

My $.02. The most important thing about a mask is that it fits well. I go against the grain in a couple of areas. I use snorkle style fins when I dive. They are the full foot slip on kind. I don't wear booties at all. They work fine for me and it means one less thing I have to carry. I also haven't had a snorkle in my dive bag for years. I never used it when I dove with it and again it is one less thing to keep up with.

I wouldn't say I am master diver or anything but I have logged 100s of dives and I haven't missed my snorkle or booties on any of them.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I acutally wouldnt go anywhere without the booties. The are invalueable protection while walking to a dive site, they are slip resistent while on the boat, and help to prevent stubbed or cut feet and toes. 
They also work great for wade fishing......preventing cuts from unseen underwater hazards.
+ they are one more thing between me and the movement of the fins....which can chafe you pretty good after a while....faster if the fins are cheapo's.


----------

